# Why did you choose Tissot?



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

I noticed the polls I found on this forum had a bit of a negative tone overall, and felt something a little more upbeat was in order 

I'm curious, what was it that led you to purchase your first Tissot?

Comments welcome!


----------



## Luke (Mar 31, 2008)

the most reasonably priced, well-known swiss brand ... that's my reason

Got the Lelocle Auto and PRS 516


----------



## GMT-II (Feb 26, 2007)

Agree!

It was a well known brand in my country. Price is just right. Design quite appealing.


----------



## tbarry (Feb 22, 2008)

Best bang for the buck.


----------



## Walking Dude (Dec 28, 2008)

In my case I wanted a watch for outdoor avtivities like hiking and hunting. I obviously wanted a good time keeper but also really wanted a good compass and have some use for an altimeter. I had tried Suuntos and Origos and found them both to be lacking or basically just off a fair bit of the time. The T-Touch Expert I purchased has been right on time and compass wise and the altimeter has been good. Apart from the functionality the watch just looks cool and I love how the analog and digital displays work together.


----------



## Ryan Alden (Nov 19, 2008)

reasonable price with adequate quality..

plus design and brand image of classical timepiece with tradition of innovation..


----------



## leewmeister (Feb 13, 2006)

A combination of factors:

1) Design - I was immediately attracted by the Seastar 1000 and PRS-516 non-chrono designs.

2) Quality and heritage - Swiss made still retains a lot of attraction, especially when associated with a brand that has a genuine history.

3) Price - of course, no matter how great a watch looks and no matter what its pedigree, if it is priced 'way outside your budget, then you'll never own it. Most Tissot watches are within the reach of the average WIS.


----------



## Chronox (Apr 20, 2008)

leewmeister said:


> A combination of factors:
> 
> 1) Design - I was immediately attracted by the Seastar 1000 and PRS-516 non-chrono designs.
> 
> ...


In addition to that, the worldwide dealer network that makes it easier to repair it (if needed :-d). I travel frequently and it is a relieve to know this.

Cheers!:-!


----------



## aed (Jan 24, 2009)

Because the PRC200 was the best looking watch I saw for around 200 quid after several weeks of investigation. 


Originally wanted a Oceanus then I bought a seiko but on first wearing it felt/looked cheap compared to the tissot; so I took it back and got the black prc200 and not regretted it for a sec.


----------



## Henko (Mar 4, 2009)

Event Affiliation - I'd like MotoGP series and Nascar - PRS 516
Price reason. Swatch Group. 
P.S. well known brand in my country and among friends.


----------



## tisoris (Apr 29, 2007)

Owned a T-Lord and like the classic design. My two brothers also own Tissot watches (ballade, vintage series)


----------



## vealmike (Jul 3, 2008)

My first Tissot was a twotimer. Gold plated case, gold face stripes and a rubber strap.
Very 80's, if I still had it, it would certainly look odd.
Unfortunately, the gold plating didn't last, I know gold is inert, but it was as if something was attacking it, eroding it away. Also I got fed up with replacing the rubber straps.
That watch was a gift.

My next Tissot was bought in 1997. A T660. There were two things that attracted me to this watch.
Firstly, I'm fairly active and quite capable of destroying a £70 watch in a matter of months. I decided to chance spending over twice that to see if a watch lasted me any longer.
Secondly, I was very impressed with the sports watch spec and the dress watch styling. The brushed titanium case/strap with polished highlights matches well with the dull silver dial and shiney hour markers. 11 years later I still think this watch is unusual and classy. A feat that not many watches can match.

Did it last? Sort of, my wife knocked the watch off my bedside table about a year ago. I think it must have landed in the bin and gone to the landfill. It was going strong at this time. I have been fortunate enough to buy another one second hand, and it gets about 50% wrist time, shared with my Cartier Roadster.

Would I buy a Tissot from the current range?
Sorry no. I don't like the current styles.

The Titanium watches feel cheap. The links of the straps look like they are press formed from sheet, and have little machining to round the edges. They're probably not, but that is my perception.

The PRC200, whilst very popular and a reasonable looking watch is, in my opinion, a fad watch. Like all large dial watches, it will look as silly in 10 years as my old twotimer.

The Touch range are just ugly lumps to me. Neither sleek nor elegant.

The PR50 isn't waterproof enough, and the 100 is unremarkable.

Maybe there's something in the pipeline that might tempt.


Please note that these are my opinions. You may not agree with them - that's your preogative. You may be upset by them - that's your problem!


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi vealmike,

Thanks for your honest feedback! Very constructive.

Cheers,

Sean


----------



## Barnaby (Jul 21, 2008)

I chose the LeLocle 7750 chronograph with the black face because I wanted either a mechanical or automatic chrono that had a nice, subtle balance of elements - and I found the bezel on the Omega Speedmaster too overpowering. Years on, it's still my favourite chronograph design. It looks good on the bracelet, but really fantastic on a thick brown strap with white stitching and a deployant clasp. 

I have been toying with the idea of buying a Speedy again, but am sure that I would pick up the Tissot more frequently, so why spend the money?

Other than that, I like the silver faced T-Touch but not that many others in the current range. I'm not into car racing or overly 'branded' design. I guess most people are that way with any brand...I've yet to meet an Omega fan who likes everything the company has ever produced!


----------



## watcher_sg (Mar 19, 2009)

just my point of view. 

I've been looking for a watch for my 21st birthday for about 3 months now, which will be sponsored by my parents. Tissot is one of my shortlisted brands and this is why

1) Looking for a swiss brand (because frankly thats the credible part) 
2) Affordable among the swiss brands
3) nice design; however, i must agree that the popular model (which im actually interested in) PRC200 is not classic as vealmike mentioned. but the real classic ones with great movement is beyond my reach. even though im not paying for it. 

what makes me rethink about buying tissot
1) the movement: the prc200 is not exactly cheap (don't compare it with the high end watch manufacturers). moreover im paying alot of it for a quartz movement which really doesn't justify the price. in my mind, good swiss brand should stick to good design and keep to mechanical made ones. that would be in line with their heritage.


----------



## Barnaby (Jul 21, 2008)

For your 21st, I reckon mechanical has to be better. The non-chrono LeLocle range is surely in the same basic price bracket. Or, of course, you could look into vintage Tissots...there are some beautiful ones that come up occasionally.


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

watcher_sg said:


> 1) the movement: the prc200 is not exactly cheap (don't compare it with the high end watch manufacturers). moreover im paying alot of it for a quartz movement which really doesn't justify the price. in my mind, good swiss brand should stick to good design and keep to mechanical made ones. that would be in line with their heritage.


In an ideal world that would be nice, but as a business model it was this thinking that nearly destroyed the entire Swiss watch industry 40 years ago.

It was the creation of the cheap, mass-produced Japanese quartz movements that took the world by storm. At one stage, you either owned a Rolex, or a Timex... nothing else got a look in.

It was Nick Hayek's idea to produce the plastic Swatch quartz watches that really got things back on track. While they may not seem very impressive, Swatch saved the industry.

There's always going to be a market for Swiss quartz, but going solely mechanical (ie. Oris) would cut out way too much of the market.


----------



## jbbighorn (Mar 1, 2009)

seanpiper said:


> I noticed the polls I found on this forum had a bit of a negative tone overall, and felt something a little more upbeat was in order
> 
> I'm curious, what was it that led you to purchase your first Tissot?
> 
> They are well made swiss watches that have a lot of style and appeal. The quality is right there with brands that cost 3 times as much. I love the new Racing model and wish more of their line were larger like that model.


----------



## watcher_sg (Mar 19, 2009)

seanpiper said:


> In an ideal world that would be nice, but as a business model it was this thinking that nearly destroyed the entire Swiss watch industry 40 years ago.
> 
> It was the creation of the cheap, mass-produced Japanese quartz movements that took the world by storm. At one stage, you either owned a Rolex, or a Timex... nothing else got a look in.
> 
> ...


Thanks barnaby and seanpiper for your input. Yeah, i guess a quartz watch doesn't mean inferior in anyway. besides im assuming that the ETA quartz used in the PRC 200 is of high quality right? and to barnaby: yeah, the non-chrono LeLocle is classic but still way too high on how much i would like to spend. I'll probably get something along that line when I've earned my own bucks and that my age would fit it. That way i'll probably value it more. I'll probably go for a more current one like PRC 200. Thanks guys! appreciate it.


----------



## kirakun (Mar 21, 2009)

hi, i owned a T-touch. Why i choose tissot? Coz of the touch.. Seldom see a watch tat can be like the touch screen interface. Tat an good idea. Really love it.:-d


----------



## Axel66 (Sep 28, 2006)

Next to Seiko and Citizen the best you get for your money!
My main reason to get into Tissot were these old PR516 ads.
For me they always attracted me. And after my first couple of PR516s I got open to other models as well.
Currently, the best deal for somebody new in mechanical watches is the PR 50 Auto imho. 
On the other hand you get old Tissot chronos with the same Lemania movement used in the Omega (in fact they had a kind of a joint venture with Omega in the old days).

Cheers,

Axel


----------



## mpartridgeferrari (Jan 11, 2009)

Tissot offered an affordable great quality timepiece to get me started with this hobby. Now I still buy and own them and probably always will. Ive had all kinds of watches, some expensive and some not so expensive, and at the end of the day I still find myself wearing my Tissots more than any of them.


----------



## children (Feb 23, 2009)

I bought mine because its stylish, affordable and well built; thus I can buy a few creating a sense of volume in my collection without looking cheap. 

Its a great daily wear, with Omegas you don't really want to go drinking or partying with, but with a tissot its fine.


----------



## Sgian Dubh (Mar 7, 2007)

If I had answered this question two years ago, I would've pushed the quality and heritage angle. Today, I'm not so sure and if I'm completely honest with myself, it really came down to price.

I needed (wanted is probably more accurate) a dive watch that I could use for SCUBA and the Seastar was one of the few watches that gave me a Swiss automatic movement in a dive watch for a price that didn't hurt.

But as my tastes have changed over the past two years, I probably wouldn't look to Tissot again. I have nothing against the brand, but I find myself drawn to movements these days and Tissot does nothing special on that front. They basically take an ETA movement and decorate the rotor. From a technical standpoint, there's absolutely nothing wrong with that -- to wit, my Seaster keeps good time. But today I find myself looking for either in-house movements or at least highly modified movements, which lend a dose of uniqueness and individuality.

I'm also not a big fan of their current styling, which seems a bit kid like. Perhaps I'm just getting old?


----------



## jay3429 (Mar 11, 2009)

Sgian Dubh said:


> I'm also not a big fan of their current styling, which seems a bit kid like. Perhaps I'm just getting old?


You're not alone. I think they veer more towards "sporty" watches which are generally geared for younger audiences.


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

jay3429 said:


> You're not alone. I think they veer more towards "sporty" watches which are generally geared for younger audiences.


It depends which range you look at. One of the things that has always impressed me about Tissot (even before I started working for them) it the broad spectrum the range covers.

Pretty much everything and everyone is catered for. From $250 up to $16000. Rubber strap quartz chronographs to platinum certified chronometers.

While a number of the newer models have been aimed at a younger demographic (T-Racing, PRS330, MotoGP), the balance of classic designs are still there (Couturier, PRC200 Automatic, PVD Le Locle).


----------



## Enoran (Apr 15, 2009)

I was never really into watches and quite happy with the few Casios I have. That was until I passed a local Tissot Retailer and the T-Race on display simply caught my eyes. The black dial with orange index is just eye-catching and stylish. I told myself I really need to get it and there it is, my first Tissot .

Am really impressed with the build quality of the T-Race :-!. Looking forward to my next Tissot purchase already :-d, probably a PRS200.


----------



## Sgian Dubh (Mar 7, 2007)

seanpiper said:


> It depends which range you look at. One of the things that has always impressed me about Tissot (even before I started working for them) it the broad spectrum the range covers.
> 
> Pretty much everything and everyone is catered for. From $250 up to $16000. Rubber strap quartz chronographs to platinum certified chronometers.
> 
> While a number of the newer models have been aimed at a younger demographic (T-Racing, PRS330, MotoGP), the balance of classic designs are still there (Couturier, PRC200 Automatic, PVD Le Locle).


Therein lies the rub. Unfortunately, it's watches like the Heritage and Carlton that attract me and they're pricey. And once you start driving the price up, a whole lot of other watches become options. I'm not saying Tissot isn't worth it, but if I'm going to spend $5000 dollars on a watch and it's come down to either a Tissot or, as an example, an IWC, I'm probably going to opt for the IWC.


----------



## Wal_T (Apr 19, 2009)

Well, I went into my local quality watch dealer looking for a dress watch and there was really no question on the brand that caught my eye. I'm already the owner of a Breitling Chrono Avenger, a big brute of a watch that suits my professional needs, but was missing a more delicate dress watch. As a result I purchased a non-chrono Le Locle, white face. While I was in the shop though I saw and loved a PRS-516, also non-chrono, white face. So when the dealer offered a healhy discount, I bought them both!


----------



## Locotime (Apr 18, 2009)

The Seastar 1000 is just a beautiful watch, it was one of those love at first sight things, as well as being a huge, heavy, mechanical diver. Plus I love BLUE watches.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi, I'm new around here, and this is my first post 

Why Tissot?? Well, my late Father had Tissot watches, which unfortunately I don't have, so when I got into watches, that's where I looked first!!

I don't own a modern Tissot (yet), but have a vintage Visodate, a D/D Seastar, a Seastar Chrono in excellent condition, and a Navigotor version that I acquired that needs some restoration, which I'll be looking into shortly, and hopefully picking some brains on here!!

I'll post some piccies up soon:-!


----------



## GMT-II (Feb 26, 2007)

Locotime said:


> The Seastar 1000 is just a beautiful watch, it was one of those love at first sight things, as well as being a huge, heavy, mechanical diver. Plus I love BLUE watches.


Agree! Seastar 1000 has everything all u desire for a diving watch except one thing- lume.

I hope Tissot will come up with a new seastar with almost same thing as seastar1000 but with upgrade lume. Big and bright and it will be perfect diving watch.

300m water resistant, see thru back case, big diameter(44mm), heavy ,friendly price and fantastic watch.


----------



## Ryan Alden (Nov 19, 2008)

GMT-II said:


> Agree! Seastar 1000 has everything all u desire for a diving watch except one thing- lume.
> 
> I hope Tissot will come up with a new seastar with almost same thing as seastar1000 but with upgrade lume. Big and bright and it will be perfect diving watch.
> 
> 300m water resistant, see thru back case, big diameter(44mm), heavy ,friendly price and fantastic watch.


you're right. i think lume is a problem Tissot should aware and fix it for future.


----------



## shandy (Feb 13, 2008)

I posted other!
I have had Tissot's in the past and loved them but it was not until recently quite by chance I returned to the fold!

I was negotiating for an Omega Constellation double Eagle perpetual calendar at my AD, when I asked if he could sweeten the deal he said they had a new old stock T touch that they would throw in to the deal!

I have always been fascinated by the technology so I jumped at the offer (gotta love walking out of an AD with two watches in one day!)

I will post shots soon but I am very impressed with the build fit and finish of the watch, it is a titanium with rubber strap, I believe it is around four years old but they service it and threw in a new battery, I have no idea why that particular one hung around the dealer for so long but I very much like it's simple styling and intuitive touch screen! My one is the Z 251/351, If anyone knows anything about this particular one It would be great to hear feedback, it came with box and papers and warranty plus i get free batteries as long as I own it ( I can't see me trading or selling this one!)


----------



## fluppyboy (May 24, 2009)

I voted "Design / Style". But price certainly plays a part. Here's my story:

I bought my first serious watch in my teens, and this was in the early 1980s. It is a Seiko Quartz Chronograph 100 sports model, and I still have it. It has huge sentimental value to me, and I replace the batteries and keep it going, although I never wear it any more. I am also not a typical watch collector - I have an appreciation for nice watches, but my watch purchases seem to coincide with big changes in my life. And the occasional impulse purchase! ;-) So, to date I have this Seiko, a Citizen Eco-Drive that I managed to break, I owned a couple of Casio G-Shocks (one broke under warranty and was replaced, I still have the replacement), a Timex Expedition model, another Casio Edifice model, a Lorus quartz dress watch and a Pulsar "Lithium 10" digital watch (bought for the '80s styling that it has ). I also have a couple of pocket watches, both manual-wind models, but nothing special or historically important. With the exception of the Citizen Eco-Drive they all work.

My first Tissot purchase happened in my early '40s, a couple of years ago. I was looking for a nice all-rounder watch, and was looking for an automatic but didn't want to spend too much. After not finding anything nice that I could afford, I discarded the idea of auto and decided to go with quartz movement, as long as the watch was nice. Well, the multitude of Seiko, Citizen and Pulsar models that seem to populate every watch retailer's showroom around these parts didn't have anything resembling the sleek design and class of the white PRC 200 chrono with steel strap that I ended up buying! So many of these models had so much useless decoration that they ended up looking too cheap or too blingy to my taste. The PRC 200 was perfect. And to this day, anyone who likes watches notices it! (I've knocked it about on a couple of occasions, too, and the wacth seems to be able to withstand some pretty harsh accidental abuse). The Tissot stays on my wrist all the time - I wear it swimming, to work, and when I'm relaxing. It's easily the best watch that I have ever owned!

But... it is not an automatic! And so, a couple of years down the track, I have started looking around for an auto watch, something timeless, classy yet understated. I don't want to spend megabucks on an Omega just yet (I might eventually, who knows). And my search has led me to... you guessed it, Tissot! The Tissot Le Locle automatic (white dial with date, Roman numerals and black leather strap, model T41142333) fits the bill perfectly! So off to the shop I go, expecting to have to sell my firstborn to be able to afford this timepiece, but guess what? This watch is actually very affordable! So it's been ordered, now I'm just waiting for it to arrive at the shop (as in - maybe tomorrow! ).

So that is why I chose Tissot. Twice now. I wouldn't be surprised if there was a third time...


----------



## shadax (May 28, 2009)

My first foray into the world of watches. I wanted something simple, classy, and high quality - without breaking the bank. Enter the Le Locle Automatic w/ black leather band, roman numerals, white dial. Since I started researching my first purchase I have developed even more of an interest and will probably buy more... But I wear this thing every day and probably will for a long time. Great watch.


----------



## 1watchaholic (Feb 6, 2008)

leewmeister said:


> A combination of factors:
> 
> 1) Design - I was immediately attracted by the Seastar 1000 and PRS-516 non-chrono designs.
> 
> ...


I can't say it any better!! I have the same two Tissot's. :-!


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

I didn't choose my Tissots... they chose me. They jumped out and made me buy them.


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

I didn't have one in my massive collection yet! So I looked for a PRS516 auto, Seastar 1000, or a LeLocle. The first one I found in my price range was the PRS-516. I like the racing and brand heritage. I just picked up a beautiful vintage Sea-Nymph, the movement is amazing.


----------



## rubberlogic (May 4, 2009)

Eeeb said:


> I didn't choose my Tissots... they chose me. They jumped out and made me buy them.


LOL! Ditto

I must say they're a pretty damn decent watch. I bought mine coz I needed something that would tell time as well as direction(compass) & altitude. It's not perfect but it's good enough. |>

The most disappointing thing about the watch is the lume!
It's almost non-existent! <|


----------



## H3O+ (May 23, 2009)

I got mine (and my brother's) in Geneva. I got them because I couldn't find a Victorinox or Wenger dealer and didn't want a Mondaine.
It was a family trip to Switzerland and my dad wanted to get us the proverbial "something special." A watch seemed apropos. That said, buying a seventeen and fifteen year old a Breitling or Tag seemed a bit much. I needed an affordable brand, and Tissot presented itself.


----------



## Asteroid (Jul 9, 2007)

I bought my prc200 a two years ago for it's design and build quality. Not only did it look great but when you picked it up it felt very nice. Of course now every man and his dog has one haha.

However I have a couple of concerns, not so much with Tissot itself but it's position in the Australian market place. One is price; contrary to the US posters here I feel Tissot just does not represent good value compared to the Japanese offerings in Aus. 

My other gripe is where are the automatics? I know Tissot make a range of mechanical watches however it is virtually impossible to find them at any retailer in Aus. The same can be said for all of the "affordable" manufacturers here. Aside from a handful (and I mean a handful) of Seiko 5 you just do not see them. It's quite depressing seeing all the wonderful, inexpensive mechanical time pieces available from ADs in the US. Sure, we can grey import them (I have a nice Citizen auto diver) but it would be nice to see autos more widely available.


----------



## fluppyboy (May 24, 2009)

Asteroid said:


> However I have a couple of concerns, not so much with Tissot itself but it's position in the Australian market place. One is price; contrary to the US posters here I feel Tissot just does not represent good value compared to the Japanese offerings in Aus.


I have to disagree - when I bought my PRC 200 a coule of years ago, I couldn't find *anything* resembling the quality and aesthetic appeal of the Tissot watch from any of the Japanese manufacturers at anywhere close to the price of the PRC 200! Now, if you told me that we pay too much for watches here, then I would have to agree, but relative to each other I think Tissot offers great value when compared to the Japanese brands (I'm not saying they're always cheaper, but they _*are*_ better value!).



Asteroid said:


> My other gripe is where are the automatics? I know Tissot make a range of mechanical watches however it is virtually impossible to find them at any retailer in Aus. The same can be said for all of the "affordable" manufacturers here. Aside from a handful (and I mean a handful) of Seiko 5 you just do not see them. It's quite depressing seeing all the wonderful, inexpensive mechanical time pieces available from ADs in the US. Sure, we can grey import them (I have a nice Citizen auto diver) but it would be nice to see autos more widely available.


I agree that the chain jewellery stores don't have much, but I am lucky in that I have a great little jeweller not far from me, and he stocks all the automatics - Tissot, Longines, Omega, Raymond Weil, TAG Heuer, it's all there. And stuff he hasn't got, he is kind enough to order for me at a good price. I just picked up the Tissot Le Locle today... for less than a third of what a Longines auto that I was considering would cost! Even the Seiko automatic divers cost more than what I paid (in this country, anyway - of course you can order them much cheaper from Singapore). And the good news is that the PRS 516 that I am thinking about is even cheaper than the Le Locle. Good times! :-d


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

Directing this at Asteroid and Fluppy Boy,

Re: price in Australia. For about the last six months, Australia has been one of the cheapeast markets in the world for swiss watches across the board (apart from Raymond Weil, but that's a whole separate issue). This has been refleceted by a huge increase in sales through travel retail/duty free dealers. 

In terms of value for money, our top sellers are between $400 - $800. It's tough to find another ETA swiss movement, sapphire glass, 316L stainless on the shelves for that sort of money in Australia. The Seiko thing is an issue for us, but in most cases I think we win in the design/style stakes (but then I'm biased) 

The lack of automatics in the Australian market is purely down to supply vs. demand. We would be happy to flood the Australian stores with Le Locles, Carson's and PR50 Auto's, but at the end of the day they don't sell. The market for these is very small, and for most watch/jewellery stores they will only see a decent return through volume of sales. If the stock doesn't turnover, they start losing money.

Having said that, a lot of new auto models out this year should be available for special order through most dealers. Just keep poking the sales assistant until they dig out the catalogue and ring up Swatch Group for availability .

Sean.


----------



## fluppyboy (May 24, 2009)

Thanks Sean! I agree with you, at least about Tissot - they are great value. I'd rather have a Tissot over any of the Japanese brands, which brings me to my next question: Are you guys gonna bring out a nice automatic diver before I have to go and buy a Seiko? ;-)


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

fluppyboy said:


> Thanks Sean! I agree with you, at least about Tissot - they are great value. I'd rather have a Tissot over any of the Japanese brands, which brings me to my next question: Are you guys gonna bring out a nice automatic diver before I have to go and buy a Seiko? ;-)


While I know next to no details at this stage, a new Seastar is scheduled for release this year. I'm hanging out to see this as much as anyone!!!


----------



## arpad89 (Jun 7, 2009)

A


----------



## ctarshus (Apr 7, 2009)

I chose my Tissot because of its style, price, and heritage.

The style was exactly what I was looking for. I do wish the date window was at the 6 o'clock position like Bell & Ross' Vintage 123, and I wish it was a sapphire crystal instead of the hesalite, but I really appreciate how Tissot stuck to the vintage design. My girlfriend likes how the entire watch seems to shine, with the polished case and silver hands and markers and face.

The price point was nearly perfect for me. It was a much more reasonable selection than the Bell & Ross I compared it to, and overall I would say it has been a great value. It is starting to loss a little time on a day to day basis, but it is due for service.

Tissot's heritage is very impressive to me. Because I bought the 150 year anniversary edition it came with the history book and I find myself looking through it a lot. Any company that can survive that many years and market changes like the shift to quartz in the 1970's and still do so well wins a lot of points with me.


----------



## arpad89 (Jun 7, 2009)

Here they are...


----------



## Ace McDuck (May 24, 2009)

T-Touch for the funkadelic touch interface. I bought it in Mexico 5 years ago (birthday present from/with my wife). People are still in awe of the touch feature.


----------



## P. Loatman (Mar 22, 2009)

I mainly bought my Tissot because of the styling, design, and quality, but like many others have already said they are well priced, i would say they are one of, if not the most fairly priced Swiss brand out there today, i know mechanical watches weren't always as expensive as they are now and they simply shouldn't be, i think Tissot knows this as well.

I just can't justify spending thousands on a watch that uses an ETA movement that's only been modified with a name engraved on it's plate.


----------



## norwatch (Jun 24, 2009)

aed said:


> Because the PRC200 was the best looking watch I saw for around 200 quid after several weeks of investigation.


Same here. I was immidiately attracted to the prc200 chrono when i first saw it. Purchased it off the bay for ~200$. Im getting a lot of compliments about this one!


----------



## ipswitch (Jun 29, 2009)

P. Loatman said:


> I mainly bought my Tissot because of the styling, design, and quality, but like many others have already said they are well priced, i would say they are one of, if not the most fairly priced Swiss brand out there today, i know mechanical watches weren't always as expensive as they are now and they simply shouldn't be, i think Tissot knows this as well.
> 
> I just can't justify spending thousands on a watch that uses an ETA movement that's only been modified with a name engraved on it's plate.


 cant agree more|>


----------



## cubed1 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm not on here much but I just wanted to stop in and say Tissot rocks! I've got a wonderful pocket watch with a time display window. It has taken a fair beating over the past 4 years and keeps wonderful time; not to mention the dial is a classic beauty.

i chose Tissot because my dad was given one over 60 years ago and it's still in prime condition and looks great on wrist. 

I've fallen in love with a vintage make - can anyone identify it?

Cheers!


----------



## loveit (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm new at posting here, but I have been lurking for some time. My Tissot titanium PR50 was my first decent watch. Since then I have gone to mostly automatics, but I still wear that titanium, especially in the heat of the summer. I even bought my better half the same one, and he loves it. Actually, saying he loves it is an overstatement. I love my watches, and he wears one to know what time it is. He was impressed by the light weight. As a woman who likes larger watches but has a small wrist, Tissot makes some nice options.


----------



## AgentORange (Nov 13, 2008)

The thing that got me interested in the brand was its heritage. And the trigger for my first Tissot purchase, an XXL Chrono, was a 50 percent off sale at the AD. I still kick myself for having sold that watcho|


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

cubed1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm not on here much but I just wanted to stop in and say Tissot rocks! I've got a wonderful pocket watch with a time display window. It has taken a fair beating over the past 4 years and keeps wonderful time; not to mention the dial is a classic beauty.
> 
> ...


That's an old 'World Timer' watch if I'm not mistaken......and very nice it is too 

I've got about 10 vintage Tissots, which I find are good value compared to the likes of old Omegas etc, and am always on the look out for more, especially the more unusual one's


----------



## por44 (Dec 21, 2007)

*My 1st Swiss watch 25 years ago*: Connection with Omega, style, reputation, quality, and price ($150 for a new Seastar on bracelet).


----------



## Fiver Driver (Jul 10, 2009)

I picked up my first Tissot, a Seastar 1000 Black Dial from another WUS member this week.

I collect dive watches and chronos, mainly vintage.

I wanted a new(er) dive watch that would function for Scuba trips without worry of loss or damage. 

I love how beefy the case design is, and with a set of MkII plongeur hands already installed, it's ready to go!


----------



## Leanne (Aug 9, 2009)

I bought my first Tissot a couple weeks ago on a trip to Lucerne, Switzerland. I bought it first because of the brand, then the price and the design. I absolutely love it! I'd love to pick up an automatic Tissot eventually as well. They make really nice looking watches.


----------



## fluppyboy (May 24, 2009)

Congratulations on your purchase, Leanne. And welcome to WUS!


----------



## Leanne (Aug 9, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## kethaha (Aug 7, 2009)

When I finally made a probably-once-in-a-life trip to Switzerland, I had to eat Swiss cheese, and Swiss chocolate and of course buy a Swiss watch, didn't I? Tissot was the one brand that I knew before, and met my expectations as well as was friendly to my pocket!  
I love looking at my wrist these days :-!


----------



## ruze (Aug 7, 2009)

I originally bought a Desire as a nice looking watch to wear while saving up for a Blancpain. Now I'm not sure I need a Blancpain. LOL

Where else can you get swiss quartz and sapphire crystal for <$200 and a good design that's perfectly acceptable everywhere? I ended up buying another Tissot. I did also buy a Seiko to compare since they are also reputed to have gobs of value, but like the Tissots better. Besides, the Seiko doesn't come with sapphire but hardlex.

Now if I can only find replacement straps. One of the things one has to give up at the price point is nickel-free metal. Ouch.


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

ruze said:


> Now if I can only find replacement straps. One of the things one has to give up at the price point is nickel-free metal. Ouch.


Is this the Seiko or Tissot you're referring to? The Tissot are all 316L surgical grade steel, including the caseback.

Sean


----------



## zaxx19 (Aug 17, 2009)

Obviously the first thing that drew me to the brand was the styling. Im a big fan divers and my first swiss watch (at least one that wasnt in a vault waiting for me to inherit) was a Tissot diver 150m model with very clean/classic styling and solid construction. I remember it was listed at like 189.99 and I was in Montreal going to college so taxes where like 15%. Somehow I got the watch for like 150-160 cash after going back to the AD maybe 4 times and looking pathetic. 160 ca was like 115 American at the time(circa. 2001) and my goodness what a value that watch was for 115 bucks all incl. Sapphire crystal, amazing packaging, great weight...ETA movt. etc. etc....etc. I loved the watch and remember showing to an adult friend of mine at the time who had a Rolex GMT(a balla in my book as a 19-20yr old). He complemented the watch as did his rather attractive fiance and told me about the "Ttouch" a watch which had about a zillion functions and a touchscreen to operate them all. If a Rolex owner was impressed with the company, I was happy to own one myself...lol.

I later traded it into a jeweler in a deal for a used Tag 2000(mistake) and lost that watch in a fire. I own a tag heuer now but honestly I think Tissot matches up well watch for watch with Tissot as far as the more modestly priced ones. I love my recently purchased 660 but it just isnt as big as I thought it be on my wrist so im looking to upgrade to a seastar 1000. Im actually shocked the 660 isnt more popular around here bc it has a great look to it, the size is PERFECT for 70-80% of men out there, and the price is out of this world for the look of it. I guess its the anti-quartz thing...whatever, its a damn pretty watch.

Anyone being honest will tell you the fact that Tissot is an AUTHENTIC pedigreed SWISS company is a huge deal as well. I just dont see how some on here compare Tissots to Seikos....im sorry...I dont see it.


----------



## sawyer (Mar 18, 2008)

zaxx19 said:


> Obviously the first thing that drew me to the brand was the styling. Im a big fan divers and my first swiss watch (at least one that wasnt in a vault waiting for me to inherit) was a Tissot diver 150m model with very clean/classic styling and solid construction. I remember it was listed at like 189.99 and I was in Montreal going to college so taxes where like 15%. Somehow I got the watch for like 150-160 cash after going back to the AD maybe 4 times and looking pathetic. 160 ca was like 115 American at the time(circa. 2001) and my goodness what a value that watch was for 115 bucks all incl. Sapphire crystal, amazing packaging, great weight...ETA movt. etc. etc....etc. I loved the watch and remember showing to an adult friend of mine at the time who had a Rolex GMT(a balla in my book as a 19-20yr old). He complemented the watch as did his rather attractive fiance and told me about the "Ttouch" a watch which had about a zillion functions and a touchscreen to operate them all. If a Rolex owner was impressed with the company, I was happy to own one myself...lol.
> 
> I later traded it into a jeweler in a deal for a used Tag 2000(mistake) and lost that watch in a fire. I own a tag heuer now but honestly I think Tissot matches up well watch for watch with Tissot as far as the more modestly priced ones. I love my recently purchased 660 but it just isnt as big as I thought it be on my wrist so im looking to upgrade to a seastar 1000. Im actually shocked the 660 isnt more popular around here bc it has a great look to it, the size is PERFECT for 70-80% of men out there, and the price is out of this world for the look of it. I guess its the anti-quartz thing...whatever, its a damn pretty watch.
> 
> Anyone being honest will tell you the fact that Tissot is an AUTHENTIC pedigreed SWISS company is a huge deal as well. I just dont see how some on here compare Tissots to Seikos....im sorry...I dont see it.


I'm also a big fan of Tissot...I've always had nice words to say about them. I don't know what to tell you about Tissot vs Seiko because I've never owned such a japanese watch, but I can tell you how Citizen is, because me and my father own quite a few of them. Price/quality....it's the same...and I'm telling you this without a shadow of doubt. Also with japanese watches you get more gadgets. Have you ever owned a Seiko/Orient/Citizen? Because if not, i'm telling you it's hard to compare just by looking at them in pictures or on another wrist. Before I had my first Tissot I was sure they weren't much of a deal...you just paid a lot of money for the brand and got a regular watch. After I bought one, because my love of motorcycles, my vision changed...it's worth every penny. The same happened before I bought my first Citizen...I thought that Tissot are the only one who can offer that kind of quality at a reasonable price...well my vision changed again. But the answer is simple...what I won't find in Tissot you'll get in a japanese watch and vice versa! All the best!


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

Tissot is the only Swiss brand that I do consider (and have) more then one watch from, and will get more. Right features, right style and right heritage, and all that at an affordable price point.

I know the brand since I was a kid, long before I understood anything about watches or got interested in horology, so it has a secure place in my heart b-).


----------



## ipswitch (Jun 29, 2009)

Tissot is using ETA movement. What was Tissot before it is bought from Swatch Group? That is have it's own in-house-movement. Curious


----------



## por44 (Dec 21, 2007)

Hard to find the same "bank for the buck" in a Swiss made timepiece.


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

por44 said:


> Hard to find the same "bank for the buck" in a Swiss made timepiece.


Agreed!

*TISSOT COUTURIER 7750 (T035.614.11.051.00)*

Case - 43mm
Glass - Anti reflective sapphire crystal
Bracelet - 316L surgical grade stainless steel
WR - 100m
Movement - Valjoux 7750
Warranty - 2 years international
Functions - HMDD, tachymeter
Swiss Made? - Yes
Price - *AUD$2000*

*TAG HEUER CARRERA (CV2A10.BA0796)*

Case - 43mm
Glass - Anti reflective sapphire crystal
Bracelet - 316L surgical grade stainless steel
WR - 100m
Movement - Valjoux 7750
Warranty - 2 years international
Functions - HMDD, tachymeter
Swiss Made? - Yes
Price - *AUD$4900*

I know which way I would spend my money!


----------



## ruze (Aug 7, 2009)

seanpiper said:


> Is this the Seiko or Tissot you're referring to? The Tissot are all 316L surgical grade steel, including the caseback.
> 
> Sean


Sorry, was travelling a few weeks.

These are Tissot buckles that definitely cause a severe allergy in my wrist. Both are gold plated, one is a PRX Moonphase the other is a Desire. I can only guess if other high quality watch straps are made of the same surgical steel maybe I'd have the same issue. 

Have been wearing a titanium Seiko and no issues. Definitely prefer the Tissots though, but can only wear them sparingly (till I switch out the buckle with solid gold or titanium ones maybe).


----------



## shtora (Jan 11, 2009)

I am not 100% sure, but I believe all stainless steel watches are made of nickel-containing steel, which is actually causing the allergy, not only the buckle, but the whole watch and bracelet.

I think Ti and gold are among the most popular solutions to the problem and TISSOT has watches from both materials.

Now, I just found the following http://gnomonwatches.com/DamaskoDA36.html

It claims "Stainless steel, nickel-free ..."

I just re-read your post and realised that you wear them on straps and the problem is just the buckle in your case. Unfortunately, I couldn't delete my post.:-s

I bougth my TISSOT because I needed a new watch. Previously I wore Swatch Irony and TISSOT seemed to be the logical upgrade.
I have heard only nice things regarding TISSOT, the company's pedigree influenced me and I simply liked the PRC200 non-chrono, which I bought. When the battery of my Swatch died I just took my father's old Seiko 5 untill the battery of the Swatch was replaced, but after that it appeared that I didn't like the Swatch any more ... :roll: It was the movement of the second's hand, I guess, but at that time I didn't realise that.
So, the search started. I had seriously decided that my new watch would be a day/date Seiko, when one day I saw the PRC200 in a shop and I instantly liked it... and bought it. I still like the way it looks a lot, just beautiful! The problem is that after having worn the Seiko 5, I now realise that I really miss the second's hand movement of a mechanical watch (and the day - feature, which seems to be important to me).

So, now I know why I chose TISSOT, but I also know why I look for a new one  I guess it will be TISSOT again, and the reasons are quality and reliability, the brand history and image of "The mid-range Swiss watch", the price, the numerous service points everywhere, the expectation that the brand will not disappear soon, as well as the fact that TISSOT watches do not look like homages, but are rather unique in appearance. Maybe there are other reasons, but I haven't realised them yet


----------



## Improbable Joe (Sep 9, 2009)

So you guys are saying that Tissot is a worthwhile brand for a first "real" watch?


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

I got the Tissot Classic Dream a week ago when I was out on the hunt for a new watch, it looks great exactly what I wanted for work, and only 135 Euros.;-)


----------



## GearSlammer (Jul 7, 2009)

i got mine because i wanted a swiss auto in the entry-mid level segment that was affordable. really cant beat the price for the features and quality. solid watch.


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

ruze said:


> Sorry, was travelling a few weeks.
> 
> These are Tissot buckles that definitely cause a severe allergy in my wrist. Both are gold plated, one is a PRX Moonphase the other is a Desire. I can only guess if other high quality watch straps are made of the same surgical steel maybe I'd have the same issue.
> 
> Have been wearing a titanium Seiko and no issues. Definitely prefer the Tissots though, but can only wear them sparingly (till I switch out the buckle with solid gold or titanium ones maybe).


Perhaps a Titanium PR50 might be the answer?


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

Improbable Joe said:


> So you guys are saying that Tissot is a worthwhile brand for a first "real" watch?


... and a second, and a third, and a......


----------



## Improbable Joe (Sep 9, 2009)

seanpiper said:


> ... and a second, and a third, and a......


You're really not helping... I've got my eye on three of them, and the first costs as much as the other two combined. Pics up next week. :-!


----------



## MrBishop (Sep 3, 2009)

Like many others:
- Low Price Point plus 'bang for your buck'. I have a limited watch buying budget with 2x little ones running around the house.
- Design/style. I was looking for a sporty steel dress watch on a bracelet for a work watch as an alternative to my Breitling Colt on leather.
- Brand History. I've worked in the Jewellery industry for 20+ years (now in IT&C management) and am familiar with the brands history. Brand recognition allowed for a comfortable decision.

I am the proud owner of a PRC200 Chrono AFL Limited Edition


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

MrBishop said:


> Like many others:
> - Low Price Point plus 'bang for your buck'. I have a limited watch buying budget with 2x little ones running around the house.
> - Design/style. I was looking for a sporty steel dress watch on a bracelet for a work watch as an alternative to my Breitling Colt on leather.
> - Brand History. I've worked in the Jewellery industry for 20+ years (now in IT&C management) and am familiar with the brands history. Brand recognition allowed for a comfortable decision.
> ...


After all the running around, what LE number did you end up with?

Sean


----------



## MrBishop (Sep 3, 2009)

seanpiper said:


> After all the running around, what LE number did you end up with?
> 
> Sean


hahaha :-d
I dread to think what the phone bill will look like as I think I called every A&C store in the country!
The priority ones as indicated by the thread poll that is still running of 001/499/002-009 had all moved on as to be expected of a LE released in July.
The first LE model I had actually tried on my wrist was at my local A&C and I went back there (store service had been exemplary and that alone warranted my business) and I asked the same question about LE number and guess what I found...235/499.
The only edition model that spells AFL with it's edition number.
Needless to say I snapped it up right there and then.
It was clearly meant to be.:-!


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

MrBishop said:


> 235/499.
> The only edition model that spells AFL with it's edition number.


Hmmm... I don't get it?? How do you get AFL from 235?

Sean


----------



## MrBishop (Sep 3, 2009)

seanpiper said:


> Hmmm... I don't get it?? How do you get AFL from 235?
> 
> Sean


International 'text to number' dial coding as in 1300 Tissot would be 1300 847768 or 1800 Watchs would be 1800 928247
AFL = 235

Now as National Corporate Sales Mgr is it your job to find and push the following? ROTFPIMP
BRI (274) - Brisbane Lions
COL (265) - Collingwood Magpies
ADE (233) - Adelaide Crows
CAR (227) - Carlton Blues
etc
Or even specific players eg. FEV (338) - Fevola

...better you than me.


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

Ah ha! Where that didn't make sense for me... I use a Blackberry! That whole text word dialing is lost on me


----------



## MrBishop (Sep 3, 2009)

You telling me your office number isn't 1300 Tissot?
Missed opportunity Sean.


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

Improbable Joe said:


> So you guys are saying that Tissot is a worthwhile brand for a first "real" watch?


 If by "real" you mean quality watch, yep, it's a heck of a watch for the price! Of the Swiss brands, and I'm not talking about the ridiculously expensive ones, I don't think it can be beat (Mido does get close though).

Let's be honest: "Swiss made" basically means an overpriced watch. With that in mind, Tissot is the brand that delivers the most for what you pay.


----------



## Improbable Joe (Sep 9, 2009)

LUW said:


> If by "real" you mean quality watch, yep, it's a heck of a watch for the price! Of the Swiss brands, and I'm not talking about the ridiculously expensive ones, I don't think it can be beat (Mido does get close though).
> 
> Let's be honest: "Swiss made" basically means an overpriced watch. With that in mind, Tissot is the brand that delivers the most for what you pay.


Yeah, as near as I can tell from all the shopping I've done, Tissot is like TAG Heuer at 60% of the price for the same sort of quality... and I prefer the style of Tissot watches, which doesn't hurt either.

Here's the next question: how do I wait until my birthday at the end of the month?!?!


----------



## WesleyW (Sep 3, 2009)

I simply fell in love with the PCR200. When I saw it was actually affordable for me as a student, I just had to buy one.


----------



## dood (Oct 31, 2008)

I was going to vote in this poll but I can't really pick one reason head and shoulders over the rest. 

For me personally, its the combination of style/design, low price point, and brand history that attracts me to certain Tissots. 

The style catches my eye, the price point makes it affordable, and the brand history/reputation assures me I'm getting a quality product.


----------



## nicvri (Sep 22, 2009)

I just picked up my PRC 200 (the non-chrono, which in my opinion looks overdressed). It's simply stunning: it breathes quality and can be worn on every occassion. This is also my first 'real' watch.
Unfortunately now because of Tissot the watch virus hit me and I'm now saving up for a new Le Locle. 

Tissot has the right styling, the right brand history and both at the right price, especially for a student. And as I played basketball for eight years it was a nice addition that they sponsor some basketball leagues. :-!


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

Ah, the Le Locle...
It's hard to _not get_ that thing when you start thinking you need a "nice Swiss dress watch" :-x.


----------



## nicvri (Sep 22, 2009)

Haha, that's exactly how it went!
"Hmm, nice watch that PRC 200", I thought, "but now I could also use a nice automatic dress watch."  And ever since I'm saving up. :-d


----------



## ruze (Aug 7, 2009)

seanpiper said:


> Perhaps a Titanium PR50 might be the answer?


Done! The Seiko broke within a couple weeks haha.


----------



## Stiggie (Jun 2, 2009)

Because of this beautiful watch


----------



## Enoran (Apr 15, 2009)

nicvri said:


> Unfortunately now because of Tissot the watch virus hit me and I'm now *saving up for a new Le Locle*.


Doing the same too :-!



LUW said:


> Ah, the Le Locle...
> It's hard to _not get_ that thing when you start thinking you need a "nice Swiss dress watch" :-x.


Word |>
Definitely one of the best Affordable Swiss Automatic Dress watch.



Stiggie said:


> Because of this beautiful watch


Absolutely Fantastic !!


----------



## gentlemanofleisure (Sep 15, 2009)

I am new to this forum and to watches in general. I have been checking the sales forum almost daily for quite a while, and the first couple watches I've bought have been G-Shocks, which I wear when I'm doing outdoorsy stuff. I've had my eye on analog watches for a while though.

Today I saw a PRC 200 for sale and it just clicked. I swooped it up pretty impulsively and am really excited for its arrival. I think the combination of price and design were the major factors in my purchase. However, since then I have done some research and reading on Tissot in general and have to say that I believe my impulse buy will pay off. I think the watch is a good match for someone in my age range, mid 20's, and it seems like it will be very versatile - I can wear it to work or out on the weekend. Great looking watch and you guys have all helped in making me feel good about my purchase.


----------



## 7tenz (Sep 28, 2009)

It was a $1200 7750 VJ for $586 brand new delivered. At +5sec/week it is a non-certified chronometer too. Good enough for the girls I go with. Looks nice too, not overly blinged, looks masculine, saphire, 100wr.

Something just occured to me. I wonder if it actually chose me?


----------



## I Like Watches (Feb 2, 2008)

*Why Did I Choose Tissot...??*

Hmmmmmmmmmm... You know, I never really thought about this question much until now. In my little watch collection I've got, Six Omegas, One Rado, Two Hamiltons, Three Tissots, One Movado, etc... I guess one of the reasons that I chose Tissot is because of their unique style and innovations.


----------



## ihotrens (Dec 2, 2009)

seanpiper said:


> I noticed the polls I found on this forum had a bit of a negative tone overall, and felt something a little more upbeat was in order
> 
> I'm curious, what was it that led you to purchase your first Tissot?
> 
> Comments welcome!


I choose the Tissot PRC200 Quartz Chronographer (blue dial, stainless steel bracelet) first for it's appearance and functions. I was looking for a Quartz Chronographer with a Sapphire crystal, Stainless steel. I was about to purchase another Seiko until I saw the Tissot and researched it. I was positively impressed that it was part of the Swiss Swatch Group as well as the reviews that I read. The price was fine with me. It has kept excellent time.


----------



## largo1385 (Dec 4, 2009)

norwatch said:


> Same here. I was immidiately attracted to the prc200 chrono when i first saw it. Purchased it off the bay for ~200$. Im getting a lot of compliments about this one!


I have the black prc200 on alligator strap. Also got it off ebay for the same price. The yellow second hand and tachymeter function impresses ppl all the time. I love it.


----------



## Jaymay (Oct 15, 2007)

OTHER: It was a gift from my wife, but the PRC 200 may make me break my "no more quartz" pledge.


----------



## PRC 303 (Jan 6, 2010)

I was searching (browsing the internet) for my first watch two months ago.
So I bumped into PRC 200 (black/black), googled the pictures and instantly fell in love. Found out the price at the local AD and bought it the next day. 
Later on I found out that it's one of the most popular models on the market (local and worldwide). :-d

I just love how versatile it is, ballancing between a sports and a dress watch.
Sporty dimensions and yellow chrono hands paired with black croco strap and a deployant. Nice, classy but not too formal. I'd say an ideal watch for a younger person. Tissot totally hit the spot with this piece IMHO. 
Also, an important part is being in my price range as I'm still a student. b-)


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

Just a quick note to thank everyone for their input here. This is VERY useful feedback, and I'll endeavor to present it to the "powers that be" to further improve Tissot in the future.

Cheers!

Sean


----------



## HELLAcalvin (Jan 19, 2010)

ihotrens said:


> I choose the Tissot PRC200 Quartz Chronographer (blue dial, stainless steel bracelet) first for it's appearance and functions. I was looking for a Quartz Chronographer with a Sapphire crystal, Stainless steel. I was about to purchase another Seiko until I saw the Tissot and researched it. I was positively impressed that it was part of the Swiss Swatch Group as well as the reviews that I read. The price was fine with me. It has kept excellent time.


Can you be negatively impressed?


----------



## nyther (Jan 26, 2010)

I have to say that style for me was #1 and price was #2. I love my functionality of my T-Touch and the style of my PR516 Chrono with the carbon fiber dial.


----------



## fluppyboy (May 24, 2009)

Stiggie said:


> Because of this beautiful watch


Ditto!


----------



## Hally (Jan 25, 2010)

PRC 200

Basically for all the reasons above. Mainly though the overall look and price.


----------



## mparker (Jan 26, 2010)

I seem to recall reading that, many years ago, Omega used to be a buyer of Tissot movements and other watch components. Now that they are both part of Swatch, they still share in some areas. If they're good enough for Omega, they're good enough for me but I was already a fan.

What impresses me the most is the singular devotion to quality control they seem to put into every model. I have a Tissot with a street price of under $120. I just ordered a $5000 gold Sculpture Valjoux 7750 and, I have a number of models in between. My Infiniti G37S coupe gives me BMW 335i performance at two-thirds the price. My Tissots give me Omega/Tag performance at half the price (or much less).

T-Race Chronograph, Gold Carson, Couturier Chronograph 









Gold Sculpture Valjoux 7750 (on order) & Classic Desire


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

Tissot and Omega merged in 1930, and shared a lot of components around that time, with some dials having 'Omega Tissot' on them.

Also, Paul Tissot was actually CEO or MD of the whole company at the time, and I've read/heard that Tissot were considered the more upmarket of the two brands at the time!!

I too don't feel I have to spend extra to get the *'badge'*!! As with your Infiniti/BMW comment above, I drive a 'humble' Ford 3.0 Ltr Mondeo which people 'in the know' consider to be equal to, if not better than the equivalent BMW 330i from the time, but you'd have had to have paid a whole lot more to get into one of those then, *and*, interestingly, they're much more common ;-)

That gold sculpture with the 7750 is *very* nice b-)


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

mparker said:


> My Tissots give me Omega/Tag performance at half the price (or much less).


Perception intrigues me...

What is it you feel Tag offers in terms of performance? More to the point, do you honestly put Tag and Omega on a level playing field?

Just curious


----------



## mparker (Jan 26, 2010)

seanpiper said:


> Perception intrigues me...
> 
> What is it you feel Tag offers in terms of performance? More to the point, do you honestly put Tag and Omega on a level playing field?
> 
> Just curious


No, certainly not Sean. My post was written in haste this morning while at work and I did not put enough thought into my point. I am a fan of Omega but not Tag. We both know though, that many believe Tag is a high performance watch line. I am not among them. I should have left the comparison with just Omega.


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

mparker said:


> No, certainly not Sean. My post was written in haste this morning while at work and I did not put enough thought into my point. I am a fan of Omega but not Tag. We both know though, that many believe Tag is a high performance watch line. I am not among them. I should have left the comparison with just Omega.


Thanks Mike!

It's funny that in Australia, the majority of the general public view Tag Heuer as the epitome of watchmaking. Great marketing on their part I guess?

IMO... it's a French owned fashion brand. Watchmaking barely comes into it.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## ExQm (Feb 28, 2010)

It's nice, light and Swiss made :-!


----------



## rasbrito (Mar 3, 2010)

Great design, swiss made and good price.

I recently bought a Tissot Nascar Edition (T-Race).. fantastic watch.. every way i go people ask me about it..

|>


----------



## Grog (Mar 5, 2010)

seanpiper said:


> Thanks Mike!
> 
> It's funny that in Australia, the majority of the general public view Tag Heuer as the epitome of watchmaking. Great marketing on their part I guess?
> 
> ...


Most people I know here in Oz associated TAG with Formula1 over the last decade or so. Therefore a perception by association of high end, bleeding edge technology, successful, expensive (so it must be good!), etc.

Marketing is a powerful tool.


----------



## brazier (Feb 24, 2010)

I had never heard of the brand about 10 years ago when I was shopping for watch for my wife. The jeweler I went to recommended Tissot and at that point I vowed never to buy a watch that did not have a sapphire crystal. I had a Tag Formula 1 at the time whose mineral crystal I had just gotten replaced. Once I saw that the Tissot had a sapphire crystal, was elegantly designed, and not outrageously expensive I bought it. From that point on became a Tissot fan.


----------



## jayjay1986 (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi all,

Having to own a Citizen eco drive Pro Master Land chrono watch and disliking the style now.

I am about to buy my first Tissot watch. The Tissot T-Classic Le Locle Mens Watch T41.1.423.33. However the only thing that is preventing me to do so is the water resistance on them.

To me 30m water resistance is not that good. Much more tempting if it is 100m+.

So now, I'm looking at the PRC 200 T014.421.16.057.00 but don't know if any AD here is Sydney,Australia stock them and for how much.

Another thing that bugs me, is that I see that there is the official Tissot shop online but I can't purchase from there as they only sell to US customers.


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

jayjay1986 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Having to own a Citizen eco drive Pro Master Land chrono watch and disliking the style now.
> 
> ...


Which part of Sydney are you in? I'll give you a list of dealers close by.

The Tissot online shop is setup by Tissot USA, and they are only authorised to sell within their country. As such there is nobody authorised to sell Tissot online within Australia.

Cheers,

Sean

EDIT: Just ran a search on that reference. Nobody in Australia currently stocks the Autoquartz, however anyone will be able to order one for you.


----------



## esoteric (Mar 11, 2010)

jayjay1986 said:


> I am about to buy my first Tissot watch. The Tissot T-Classic Le Locle Mens Watch T41.1.423.33.




Wow, I am actually looking for this watch in Sydney. Did you end up finding any retailers in Sydney with this particular model? And did you happen to get any prices by any chance? I have checked the 3 Tissot dealers listed for Parramatta, but none of them have this particular model :-(


----------



## jayjay1986 (Mar 11, 2010)

esoteric said:


> Wow, I am actually looking for this watch in Sydney. Did you end up finding any retailers in Sydney with this particular model? And did you happen to get any prices by any chance? I have checked the 3 Tissot dealers listed for Parramatta, but none of them have this particular model :-(


nah found none. =\ that's why i am searching online stores.


----------



## John in AR (Mar 2, 2010)

Have or have had numerous good watches over the years (Omega, Tag, Wittnauer, Luminox, Seiko autos, etc), but never a Tissot before; so I wanted to try one. Recently bought a PRS-200; my first Tissot, and I like it.

Last night I told my wife I want a T-Touch, for Christmas if not before. Don't know why, but way the compass function works on the T-Touch just grabs me; gotta have one for that reason if no other.


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

esoteric said:


> Wow, I am actually looking for this watch in Sydney. Did you end up finding any retailers in Sydney with this particular model? And did you happen to get any prices by any chance? I have checked the 3 Tissot dealers listed for Parramatta, but none of them have this particular model :-(


The Le Locle shouldn't be too hard too find. Perhaps not in chain stores, but look out for it in an independent store.


----------



## jayjay1986 (Mar 11, 2010)

seanpiper said:


> The Le Locle shouldn't be too hard too find. Perhaps not in chain stores, but look out for it in an independent store.


don't bother looking at prouds they have limited range. gregory have them but they mark up the price alot.

you can bargain with gregory though. that's why been looking at AD online shops as they have more styles and the price is almost similar to what you pay in australia.


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

jayjay1986 said:


> don't bother looking at prouds they have limited range. gregory have them but they mark up the price alot.
> 
> you can bargain with gregory though. that's why been looking at AD online shops as they have more styles and the price is almost similar to what you pay in australia.


None of the dealers mark up the price. They all base from the same RRP, which we set. They can only go down from there


----------



## jayjay1986 (Mar 11, 2010)

seanpiper said:


> None of the dealers mark up the price. They all base from the same RRP, which we set. They can only go down from there


:-d should lower the rrp price.

seriously from what can compare from overseas and here, the price difference is quite a big margin.

 know anyone in mascot area that can give a discount


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

jayjay1986 said:


> :-d should lower the rrp price.
> 
> seriously from what can compare from overseas and here, the price difference is quite a big margin.
> 
> know anyone in mascot area that can give a discount


By law, I can't discuss discount levels of different dealers.

What I can say is that in Australia it's rare for an AD not to give a discounted price. Some more than others.

RRP are set and approved by HQ in Switzerland, giving a globally level playing field. With fluctuations in the dollar this can cause discrepancies from time to time though.

Comparing AD prices to internet prices isn't a good comparison. AD's pay trained staff, rent, hold stock, insurance, etc. etc. Internet guys make about 1 to 2% on each piece, and as a result offer no warranty or follow up service should you have issues.


----------



## esoteric (Mar 11, 2010)

Picked up a PRC white face with SS bracelet, will be going back to change it to a brown leather strap next week  

Just a quick question tho, is the chrono hand supposed to hit each of the tick marks exactly, cos mine is off a little bit on each mark


----------



## Byfrost (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi,

This is my story.

Since young, I grew up wearing Casio digital watches so I'm always have this 'thing' about G-Shocks. I begin collecting G-Shocks 2 years ago ever since I got enlisted to National Service, which provided me a stable source of allowance. Since most G-Shocks where pretty much affordable and its my childhood dream to own a few, this is how my hobby began.

Than after getting my Frogman (GWF1000), I realized that I needed a classy dress watch. Seiko and Citizen first came to my mind, but the good ones usually costs a bomb and whats more, with the price of a Grand Seiko, I can spend it on other Swiss watches. Switzerland have always been renowned to produce quality time pieces since the previous century.

I always have the mindset that Swiss watches (other than Swatch) were always expensive (Rolex, Tudor, Omega, Tag Heuer etc...) 

Swatch watches wasn't my cup of tea as their designs were too funky. Yes they are nice, but so far I've only own 2 Swatch watches. A 2006 Christmas Irony Swatch and another Swatch which is a gift from my Dad for my 16th Birthday. These 2 Swatch are my first Swiss watches. 

So I began my search for other Swiss watches and I happened to bumped into Tissot. I did a little research, and I was very surprised that their Timepieces were affordable. Tissot have a very rich history, culture and heritage of producing classic timepieces. Whats more, Tissot was founded within the same decade of Patek Philippe and Tag Heuer!

The PR50 was my first choice as I fell in love with it on first sight. Nice, Classy and basic wrist watch with a affordable price tag.


----------



## Buffalo Bill (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm primarily interested in certain movements. When a Tissot NASCAR with a Valjoux 7750 was up for sale in my price range I purchased it.
This was my first Tissot and I am very pleased with the fit and finish.
I was impressed with the presentation. The paper back history of the company and the clever packaging.


----------



## AAWATCHES (May 2, 2009)

I purchased my first Tissot about a month ago and it has turned into one of my favorites. I originally purchased it because i thought it was a neat looking, functional and well priced watch and felt I should have a Tissot in my collection. Well I bought it and I love it. It looks good, works flawlessly and it feels good on the wrist, can't ask for anything more...:-!


----------



## 6SpeedTA95 (Mar 19, 2010)

For me it came down to a few brands. Tissot which I have long been a fan of, along with Hamilton, also a long time fan. Finally Steinhart, which I recently became aware of. 

I really liked the Tissot LeLocle Chrono, have for years, found a couple watches I liked on vacation this past week. A Hamilton and a Tissot, I got a fantastic deal on the Tissot and preferred it to the Hamilton I was looking at. So I pulled the trigger.

Price is what pushed me over the edge this past week, but I've long been a fan of Tissot. I feel they provide good value for money, solid and reliable movements at a reasonable cost with reasonable cost of ownership. In addition they have a wide range of pieces from entry level quartz movements to mid range automatics in a variety of styles.


----------



## Jaap-Wim (Jun 2, 2009)

Even before i was into watches, i knew just a few brands, which were Seiko, Tissot and Omega. 

Tissot is a brand that always triggered me when windowshopping at a dealer but never got the change to buy one. When i started collecting watches i had several vintage's and the real Tissot feeling started to grow and grow. Unfortunately i sold all my vintage Tissot's, but last year i got a very nice, fresh out of the box Tissot Lelocle from my parents for my 26'th birthday!! Which is still my favourite of the watches i own. 

The main reason i like them is price vs. quality which is top notch for a Swiss brand, the design of some models (and especially the older models) and the innovative history. I think it's a really lively brand with up to date models and fair prices. 

I am waiting for a beautiful Tissot Heritage at the moment which, i think, complements the Lelocle quite well.


----------



## coaspak (Feb 4, 2010)

The watch bug has been with me since childhood but the period between high school and post marriage was one where I really didn't care all that much. Finally I got to the point where my work required a "nice" watch and I guess I was getting older and needed to look my age!

The first two "expensive" watches I bought were Tissot and were bought in Qatar. The AD was the largest client of our bank and we got incredible discounts as a result.

The watches I chose were PRS516 Chronograph and LeLocle Automatic. Didn't really enjoy PRS516 all that much and it was "borrowed" by my dad. The LeLocle still sees wrist time!

Good and under-appreciated brand.


----------



## Graham88 (Aug 4, 2008)

Great Brand, Wonderful watch!! 
Once I saw the dial on the Seastar it was a done deal! :-d








I Can't wait until the new version is out!


----------



## Harayasu (Oct 27, 2009)

Today I received my first Tissot: a PR50 Automatic. When I first saw this watch about a month ago, I immediately loved it. It is simple, functional and beautiful, in my opinion of course. Then I started reading about Tissot; watch reviews, internet forums, company history, reputation, etc. I was also looking at some other watches, from Omega and Certina, but returned to this watch over and over again. This week I pulled the trigger and now it is here.


----------



## palmag (Apr 6, 2010)

When I first started work I decided it was time to add a nice watch to my wrist for that professional look, I wanted something nice that stood out and of course something Swiss as well.

My quest led me to many AD stores, as I would gaze my eyes along the window fronts and I would see Tag Heur, Omega, Longines and many more watches all carefully displayed screaming out "try me on!". I settled on a diver's watch style after viewing many styles, because it just seemed to click with me.

I had been aware of Tissot as my parents had owned a few over the years, but at the time I had not seen any Tissot's on display...until I walk into an AD to have a look at a Tag Heur I was interested in, when from a distance, a shinny diver's watch with a black face and silver chrono's winked at me rather seductively... I politely asked the attendant to show me that watch, as she slides the glass door she gently removes the watch from its pillow and places it on my hand. "She's beautiful" I uttered in my head as I clasped the wrist band shut. "Its a Tissot PRS 200" she said as I relocated my arm in different positions to see the watch at every possible angle, so bought it and as they say the rest is history.

The watch has been with me for over 8 years, my daily watch,to this day people are so amazed when they ask about my watch and I tell them its over 8 years old, they can't believe it because it still looks new.

Because I'm doing a lot more travel by public transport, I saw some questionable characters eying my watch, so I decided to buy another watch, a little less stated one and subtle. Once again my search led me to Tissot, a PR50 Chrono this time. I orderer from Amazon this time as its always cheaper to buy from the US. I received my watch within days and the story continues, great Swiss watches, beautiful styling and a an unbeatable price point.

Thats why I buy Tissot.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

I chose Style & design + low price point (I had a great deal :-! )


----------



## Close 2 Cool (May 22, 2009)

I went with Tissot because I wanted a sporty auto that was well under 1k. I am very happy with my choice!


----------



## NCsmky (Dec 26, 2009)

Close 2 Cool said:


> I went with Tissot because I wanted a sporty auto that was well under 1k. I am very happy with my choice!


+1. PRC200 Auto Chrono. Exceptional timepiece at a great price.


----------



## Rimbaud (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi
I've been owning a Tissot PRC200(black) since May 2006. It's aesthetics definitely helped my decision-making. However my father told that the first watch ever for himself was a Tissot (albeit automatic). He told that he choose Tissot over other watch brands thanks to brand being swiss and my father not being that informed of what really constituted a quality watch took the simple route for making a good purchase: He simply bought a Swiss-made watch. Therefore I felt more secure in getting a Tissot as my first watch I bought for myself.


----------



## Washburn (May 19, 2010)

I chose my PR50 2000 chrono because of the design, looks, sporty/elegant blend just like I needed, can be worn for many settings, strap (changing strap --> change in personalities), great size (37mm) for my small-ish wrist, and of course because Tissot is somewhat "obscure" here in the U.S., especially this model, and the price was VERY affordable from amazon direct. (not 3rd party).


----------



## CLEANS-HIGH (Feb 26, 2009)

I have one Tissot a PR50 on a leather strap, They have quality watches and some I like the designs but for the pricepoint I like Hamilton designs better which I consider in the same price range, I am glad we have Swiss Quartz wathces because if they did not proced them who knows is the Swiss watch industry would have survived, although Orient watch did stick to the plan and produced Mechanical watches during the 70'S


----------



## charliegmt (Jul 29, 2010)

I guess my Dad started me on this wach crazyness with my first casio..

I started off with 3 Citizen watches but still had the itch for a Swiss watch...that led me to get a Certina.....

Whenever I went window shopping Tissot watches always caught my eyes.....Recently the local jewerly stores had a swiss watch fair and that was it....I needed to get a Tissot...I got me a T - Touch (Which I always loved to look at)...not having enough I went back and got a prs330. 

I guess the styling is very good compared to other watches within the same price range, plus the heritage factor is something you can always brag about..jejeje


----------



## jabjams (Jul 14, 2008)

I just recently celebrated my 50th birthday, and have been enjoying reading about watches since the WUS site first appeared before my eyes three years ago. I have been all over the various forums, and even used its resources to buy and sell. I kept telling myself a couple of years ago, i needed a watch i could enjoy enough that would eventually be very special. I wanted the historical watch making heritage (1853),a unique style that forged ahead with innovations. I chuckled at the rock and wood vintage pieces, and was wowed by the watch you simply touch. 

So, on that faithful day, a half a century concluded, i wanted a watch that characterized the persistence of youth felt with 3 kids (the oldest 7), also a sportive yet classy way about itself. 

I chose for my birthday gift from the family a TISSOT (t-Tracx). It was the right move all the way.

P.S. WUS, thank you for the Happy Birthday wish.


----------



## markbud (Aug 25, 2010)

I bought it and now I am sorry. It loses 2 minutes a week.


----------



## Barge (Aug 20, 2010)

*Design*

I fell in love with the rock watch when I was a kid,


----------



## kgeez (Jun 29, 2010)

Dear Seanpiper!


1/ there are several brands on market, I wanted to have a wristwatch I can trust. To feel the trust makes you relaxed about the product itself. 
2/Looks great, (prc 200 automatic), I can wear it with almost any kind of dress.
3/The price of it was acceptable, not easy to buy a good one on a reasonable price. 
4/Accurate, long lasting.

Br

Gabor


----------



## por44 (Dec 21, 2007)

*+1*


----------



## FineQualityWatches (Jul 23, 2010)

seanpiper said:


> I noticed the polls I found on this forum had a bit of a negative tone overall, and felt something a little more upbeat was in order
> 
> I'm curious, what was it that led you to purchase your first Tissot?
> 
> Comments welcome!


A Tissot was the watch Angelina Jolie wore in "Mr. and Mrs. Smith." It looked good and looked good on her.


----------



## laserfeet (May 12, 2010)

My PRC 200 was a college graduation gift from my father.


----------



## genaro (Oct 1, 2010)

Just this past february I purchased my second Tissot (Couturier T035.407.11.051.00) to replace a PR100 I bought back in 1998. What made me go back to Tissot for my second watch purchase was the fact that, 1yr after buying the PR100, they repaired and replaced the bezel after I dropped the watch on a tile floor. They charged me absolutely nothing! That's what I call going an extra mile for your customer.

I love the new watch. Nice and large. Automatic is cool but runs a little fast. Not sure if all the ETA drives in this series stray off time... over time.


----------



## watching the clock (Oct 20, 2010)

I chose the tissot prc 200 Black dial with yellow chrono marker, I love the design, I have always been a fan of the Tissot brand, their long history, they manufacture great looking timepieces at affordable prices. This will not be the last Tissot Iintend buying as I am also very keen on this year's release of the VISODATE watch and with christmas around the corner I think I can justify it for myself. ( like the black face with gold case).

regards,
watching the clock


----------



## Ilkka (Oct 31, 2010)

Ok just tell me if there is a any another choise... :-s

I wanted:
-Analog+digital with backlight
-Titanium body and bracelett
-Saphire glass


T-Touch expert was the only one i could find + i got plenty of useless to me options...


----------



## Louis24x7 (Nov 20, 2010)

I grew up with a mechanical Tissot that had to be winded daily.
Years later (about 3 years ago) I wanted an Swiss made automatic watch that looks elegant with date and day. PRS 516 was the one I got.


----------



## sopwith21 (Dec 3, 2010)

1) I saw Tomb Raider. I coveted.

2) I researched. Tissot seemed to be a quality product with a solid heritage.

3) They do racing. I like racing.

4) They sponsor Danica Patrick, but the first three reasons were strong enough to overcome this setback.

PS - Perhaps I should get out more, but Tissot's T-Touch Expert Titanium (http://www.shoptissot.com/product/T0474204420700.html) is the best time piece I've ever owned.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

My first Tissot was a PRS200 And its a nice watch was my first one i bought as a watch collector at that price point, never looked back since.


----------



## catcradle (Nov 30, 2015)

Tissot is the entry level Swiss luxury brand which is recognizable by people. Certina is more expensive while Swatch is definitely not a luxury watch brand. Mido is not recognizable by the layman.


----------



## arkstfan (Nov 7, 2015)

I own a couple of vintage watches but I am looking at Tissot for reasonably priced automatic. I'd love to buy an Omega or Grand Seiko new but that's not within my budget. I saw Tissot at a local shop and I'm seriously looking at buying one. 

Price and design are tough to beat.


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

I chose Tissot twice because they offer quality Swiss timepieces at decent prices. Hamilton also fits into this niche for me, and both of these brands offer excellent value for dollar in my opinion


----------



## catcradle (Nov 30, 2015)

I don't think any other Swiss brand offers more value for money than Tissot.

Compared to Certina, Tissot has a more solid identity. I have no doubt Certina watches have solid quality, but the designs are a lot more plain compared to Tissots.

Some would say Victorinox watches offer better value for money. I agree when you only consider the watch and the movement. The reality is, the brand heritage plays a big role in determining the value of the watch and its collector's value. It's pretty easy to sell as well since it's affordable to begin with. 

The only thing I don't like about Tissots are the bracelets/straps. Those under $500 often come with terrible bracelets. It's a good thing that the watches are mostly traditional in design hence a leather Hirsch strap fits well.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

What others said. Love their designs. Fell in love with my first blue pr100 quartz. Going for an automatic this time. A Visodate, Powermatic 80 or the PR200.


----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

When I started this obsession I was in a Jared store and the Visodate jumped out at me. I didn`t pull the trigger and went online and looked at an ungodly amount of watches/brands/styles but kept gravitating back to the Visodate so I bought it and it is still my favorite.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Like many have said, the designs were what first got my attention and the good value for a low price point is what made me choose Tissot. I feel like I am rather modest in my personal style and I find Tissot's designs to be simple or classic but not generic and hardly ever gaudy. My first Tissot is the PRC 200 analog automatic which looks quite modern with its Arabic numbers at 12, 6 and 9. See stock photo below. Also, I don't think its ETA C07.111 ("Powermatic 80") movement is used on many watches outside of the Tissot brand and not likely outside of the Swatch group and that makes it a bit more special to me at least. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## peterk31 (Jan 18, 2016)

Tissot offer excellent value for money. I have a PRC 200 (but I need another bezel for it, see my post under tissot)

However I wouldn't spend money on another Tissot,as I have discovered Russian watches, VOSTOK..... theres value for money!!! I cant understand people spending upto $10K on a watch, when youcan have 10 imes more fun with more affordable watches.I wear my vostoks way more than the tissot, it kind of gathers dust in comparison.
Peter


----------



## rbpope (Feb 6, 2016)

Everybody has that underwear that is just confortable! And I think watches are like underwear, there is always a cheaper and confortable option for a casual everyday wear! And that is my T-Touch solar Titanium with leather strap! I use it everyday, it looks good, it is precise and it works! I always loved and lusted a T-Touch and he always will have a special place by my Omega, Rolex and Perrelet...


----------



## firithmorgulion (Apr 12, 2011)

for it was the design
ive wanted a diver that does not look like a sub with blue dial and silver hands and came across 
the Tissot Seastar
i saw the pricetag and bought it, without thinking much about it


----------



## starstalker (Feb 29, 2016)

value for money and features of the t touch.
so much fun doing a demo of this watch


----------



## VadimMkin (Jul 18, 2016)

Probably the biggest reason is a Tissot watch was the first quality watch I was presented from my dad. I am still keeping that Moto GP quartz chronograph after 12 years, even upgraded from rubber to Tissot steel bracelet for rather silly money (like $150 especially compared to my only chronometer watch from Tissot that I was able to buy on a really good deal for about $300).

The company has rather long history and the best chronometer watches under $1500 ( I do not rate Mido due to significantly lower fame, history and strange design).

Lastly, most of their dress watches have a really classic look and show quality.


----------



## W7MA53TO10 (Jun 13, 2014)

Really, other than the Casios I had as a child, I now consider my Tissot to be my first properly made watch. I bought it at a time when I had an aesthetic affinity to watches but knew absolutely nothing about them. I had a price point and I wanted Swiss, automatic, black dial, bracelet, WR, date, lume, versatile, history/heritage and a brand I had heard of at the time. It was that simple. I bought it at a B&M AD but at a really discounted price and got a free quartz watch on a rubber strap that is still going strong. 5 years later, I have no regrets. My Tissot still has a solid place in my collection.

It is a beater that I respect. Built like an absolute tank, still looks almost new and works with almost anything I wear. If I'm travelling through an airport where I think my watch may take a beating in airport security, I choose it and it emerges unscathed and ready for a meeting if need be. If I'm in a hurry and don't really want to think about what watch matches what I'm wearing, it's the Tissot. If I want to take an auto to the pool because I am meeting friends after, or am travelling somewhere and walking through streets I am unfamiliar with at night, I choose the Tissot. It never lets me down, keeps great time, looks good and can handle 95% of all the situations I face in my life. In other words, it still does exactly what I thought it would do when I bought it.


----------



## 955 (Dec 7, 2017)

I bought my first real watch, a Tissot PR100, on the recommendation of my good friend who had grown up in Germany. Up to that point, I had never heard of Tissot, but he had. It was something of an impulse purchase during a visit to New York City. That watch has served me well for 25 years, still looks great, and I often marvel at what a tremendous deal, in retrospect, that first purchase was.


----------



## dpappyp (May 9, 2011)

My wife gave me a Tissot Le Locle Powermatic 80 as a wedding gift. I had been wanting a Tissot for some time though based on quality/style/price, so she did good.


----------



## dlschohn (Feb 17, 2016)

The Tissot PR100 was my first mechanical watch and I love the fact that it still gets more wrist time than the Rolex Datejust. It also flys a bit under the radar which I like.


----------

